
Looks like a wiki, smells like a wiki, but it a web based IDE that runs on GAE - mdipierro
http://www.slideshare.net/mdipierro/cube2py-4709237
======
stuff4ben
I've been wondering when someone would come out with a cloud-based IDE,
although this isn't quite the same. I've always thought, wouldn't it be cool
if Google came out with an online IDE, hosted on a GAE instance, with code
saved in Google Code, allows you to build your code on their servers, and
deploy to a dev GAE instance with seamless push to a production instance. For
kicks (and probably an extra fee) you could have Google engineers do a code-
review.

~~~
mdipierro
This is based on a web2py which has a full web based IDE although the web2py
web based IDE does not run on GAE because of GAE file system limitation.
cube2py has a partial workaround by storing everything in the database. Still
before you run it GAE you have to run the code locally to create the indexes.

------
nailer
If the intention is to get non-technical folks to use it, I'd suggest a
WYSIWYG editor would help enormously.

Knowing that a blank line is required before space-asterisk-space to make a
bullet in a markup language is more than most people know or can be bothered
to learn.

------
yawniek
<http://code.google.com/p/cube2py/>

<http://vimeo.com/13154869>

------
adulau
or "looks like the return of 4GL or even the Fifth-generation programming
language".

------
random_guy
Web MS Access?

